# Low dose dbol only



## Fedor>God (Jun 4, 2010)

Hey guys I have just started a dbol only cycle or w/e you would choose to call it, I know most of you probably think thats silly but please just look past it, I got dbol from a friend for nothing and I wouldn't know where to get other gear so I'm sticking with the straight dbol.  I'm not really looking for huge gains but as it was free I'm thinking I'll use it on a low dosage probably 20mg per day, maybe even 10?  If I'm just looking to kick my training really what effects would 10 and 20 mg/day have repectively, also if I do a low dosage such as that do I need a pct like clomid or nolva?  I'm thinking either just the 10 in the morning or 10 in the mornign then another ten a few hours later just before I train that day.  I apologize guys if these are dumb questions go easy on me, Ive done research but its so much easier just to ask people with experience.  I'm 21 yrs olds 190 lbs, eat about 3.5-4k cals a day, and dont oknow exactly how much but at least one shake and tons of lean meat each day so protein intake should be good.  If anyone has ever done a low dose dbol run like this please let me know how it went for you.

Thanks


----------



## Arnold (Jun 4, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Fedor>God* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## Saney (Jun 4, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Hmm 10mg ed seems a bit low. That sort of dosage would be better suited for bridging cycles. Lets say you were desperate because you didnt have any Test to cruise on and you didnt want to pct or lose gains. you would just end your cycle and start with your low dose of dbol until you can get your hands on some T.
> 
> 20 is on the low side as well, especially for your weight.



I should Neg you for giving this Noob Advice!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 5, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------

